# Stammgruppe sucht für Mythic und Legion



## Maestix (29. April 2016)

Wir die Stammgruppe der Lightbringers Destiny auf Perenolde suchen noch zuverlässige Mitspieler für den aktuellen Content und auch für Legion.
Die Stammgruppe besteht seit ca 2007 und fand ihre Anfänge in Karazan. Seitdem Raiden wir erfolgreich ohne Unterbrechungen. 

Wir sind eine lockere, familiäre und lustige Truppe bei welcher der Spaß am Raiden an erster Stelle steht. Jedoch haben wir auch den Ehrgeiz gemeinsam etwas zu erreichen. 

Da wir auf Heroisch gut durchkommen, begeben wir uns auf die Herausforderung den mythischen Content anzugehen.
Aktuell ist unser Kader aber nicht groß genug um aus eigener Kraft eine volle Mythic-Gruppe zu stellen. Daher suchen wir noch aktuell Verstärkung. 

Dabei ist ein Item-Lvl von 720 angepeilt und der legendäre Ring sollte bereits vorhanden sein, um den mythic-Start nicht durch Equip-Defizite zu bremsen. 

*Derzeitiger Stand:*

1/13 Mythisch

*Raidtage:*

Mo und Mi von 19 bis 22 Uhr.

*Aktuell suchen wir:*

Tank:

Vorzugsweise keinen Krieger

DD:

Hexer
Eule
Schurke
Windwandler
Katze

*Für uns ist wichtig ist:*

-Das Ihr Spaß am Raiden habt
-Einen gepflegten Umgangston beherrscht 
-Über 18 Jahre alt seid
-Eure Klasse beherrscht
-Das notwendige Movement gegeben ist
-Ihr Kritikfähig seid
-Und Zuverlässigkeit (bedeutet nicht 100% Raidbeteiligung, Privatleben geht vor! :-) )

*Was wir euch bieten:*

-Natürlich Spaß am Spielen :-)
-Freundlichen und lustigen Umgang
-Eine familiäre Atmosphäre 
-Hilfsbereitschaft bei allen Fragen
-TS3 Server

Haben wir Euer Interesse geweckt dann meldet euch einfach oder schreibt mir Ingame unter

Maestix#2713.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (29. April 2016)

ändere mal bitte die schriftfarbe. es ist unter garantie für einige sehr mühselig das zu lesen.


----------



## Maestix (30. April 2016)

Erledigt :-)

 

War bei mir nicht zu sehen ^^


----------



## Maestix (2. Mai 2016)

/Edit und Push


----------



## Maestix (8. Mai 2016)

/push


----------



## Patiekrice (9. Mai 2016)

*Aktuell suchen wir:*

Tank:

Vorzugsweise keinen Krieger

 

why?


----------

